# Reviewing: A Faith That Is Never Alone



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 4, 2008)

Lane Keister has begun a serial critic of _A Faith That Is Never Alone _at Green Baggins. _A Faith That Is Never Alone_ was in answer to Dr. Clark et al's _Covenant, Justification, and Pastoral Ministry_.


----------



## pilgrim2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Very good thanks NaphtaliPress.


----------

